# JBN DIY Nano Canister Filter



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys, you probably don't remember me but I'm the guy that started this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/24347-diy-mini-canister-filter-nano-tanks.html

Anyways, I decided to build the real thing and here's what I have so far.

Cost so far: 
16.8 cups Lock & Lock Container at Walmart (about 1 gallon): ~ $5.72
Watts Nylon L-shape (A-296) 3/8" x 1/2": $1.78 @ Lowes
#4 clamp 1/4"-5/8" (2 of them): $.088 @ Lowes
Pump: Free of charge because it was from a fountain pump

The container









The tools, oh which one do I use?









This is what I use to drill the hole with:









Here's what I use to file the edges and make the hole larger:









Intake with container:



























To drill the return hole for the pump, I use this:









Pump, nice and tight:



























My poor sandals 









Additional pictures:





















































































































Directions:
1) Buy the materials listed above (I'm aware it's not yet completed)

2) Take the drill and drill a hole using that drill bit I used in image 3. To drill, simply remove the cap, lay the container on the floor, and poke a small hole where you want your hole to be. This small hole will be where you place that pointed tip of the drill bit. Then simply drill straight down and in 10 seconds you'll find a nice hole. NOTE: Find a drill bit SLIGHTLY SMALLER than the L-shape joint so you can screw in the L-shape joint easier after filing it with the filer. 

3) Take a regular drill bit that is smaller than your pump opening and shove the pump outlet through it.

More instructions to come.

Here is two videos so far on how to screw in the L-joint and shoving in the pump outlet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CnnkUQIRlw

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0_6YHuiAOms


----------



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

those containers are great for diy canisters.... just make sure they aren't too far below the tank. the rubber seal around the lid can't handle too much pressure...


----------

